# Excessive Shedding?



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

What do I do about excessive shedding? Baby-Love is shedding way too much lately at first I thought maybe the changing of the seasons but it's very bad she just sat on my b/f's shirt when he came here his shirt was black now its covered in her fur and I mean the shirt looks like her hair colour you can't see the black much anymore lol I took a pic and will try to add later. She's very healthy and her hair is very shiny and soft. I am in the transition of switching her completely to a raw diet right now she gets about 50% raw 50% Evo red meat small bites not mixed together but on alternate days. I don't see it being a diet problem. Another thing I was thinking is she is shedding out of major excitement, she hasn't seen him in a week. Last week I was away for 2 days and when I returned and picked her up to drive her back home my shirt was literally covered in a thick layer of her fur it's ridiculous I don't know how she isn't bald lol.

Any suggestions? I haven't researched it as of yet. 


thanks in advance!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I would add in omega 3's for skin/coat support. You can do a salmon oil for dogs such as Grizzly or Plato's or you can just do a human fish oil capsule. Poke a hole in it and squirt it in her mouth or she can lick it off a plate. I'd do a pump of oil or a fish oil capsule every day for a couple weeks and then go to every other day, etc. until you are on a maintenance schedule. That should help a LOT with the shedding.

yes, excitement can cause hair to shed. Also stress. Brody never sheds at all, but when David holds him for nail grinding, there is hair all over. None at any other time.

Also, give a warm bath and really scrub her up to get all the loose hair off and that should help as well. It may be a seasonal shedding thing.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks Brody's Mom! I have some fish oil capsules here I will definitely try that out I was also thinking a bath is there any type of shampoo I should use for less shedding? I usually just use baby shampoo to bathe them.

Edited to add: she just got brushed today too twice actually while outside hmph.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Thanks Brody's Mom! I have some fish oil capsules here I will definitely try that out I was also thinking a bath is there any type of shampoo I should use for less shedding? I usually just use baby shampoo to bathe them.


I would just use a regular, mild shampoo. The baby shampoo should be fine.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

how about a non shed shampoo? I have seen a few out there lately. I have been doing a few things to help their coats but I can tell ya Coco sheds like nobody's business LOL and she is white! but so far less shedding lately.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I really think it could be a change of seasons. I have noticed that Maya is shedding like crazy lately too and she normally is not a big shedder at all. But lately? My goodness, I was covered when I took her to pick up the kids the other day (and of course I was wearing black and she is light). No food changes et.c so I am thinking it has to be the weather and season. So, I wouldn't panic yet. Friend's chi is shedding to a lot lately.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm not sure how long she's been eating raw but I know sometimes pups go through a "detox" when starting raw. But I'm not sure if it would apply since she's still getting some kibble? I just know that Maxie shed like crazy for two months after changing to a raw diet. So that could be part of it. They do have deshed shampoo (don't know any specific brands off the top of my head) that encourage the fur to come out at the time of shampooing. Works pretty well - I used to use it when I took our big dog into the self dog wash.

Anyway, definitely adding in fish oil will help & I'm sure once she's on 100% raw in some time her shedding will be very minimal as well.

I know what you mean about not knowing how she's not bald. Milo has been a big shedder since day one & the light fur shows up on everything like crazy!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

sorry double post


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

If you dont mind giving your dog a pill every night try Brews Yeast in the health food section...that seems to work for shedding...


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I would add some Fatty Acids (Salmon Oil) every day, bathe in a moisturizing shampoo (I'm a groomer and have YET to find a 'shedless' shampoo that actually worked so don't waste your money ) Dogs generally shed when nervous/scared/excited/sick/weather changes. I use the Furminator on my dogs when they shed like crazy.. The furminator is a grooming tool that helps remove the dead coat. Here is what I used to get out of Zoey (when kibble fed) & Sebastian (RIP). Now Zoey is on raw after her detox her shedding is a lot less, but still sheds some. 









Sebastian:


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

My Mother use that on her long coat chihuahua...


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

I use two shampoos one is an oatmeal one the other is called Tail and maine it is a shampoo that you use on a horse LOL but safe for animals and humans I used it when I was a teenager and worked makes the hair thick and strong, so I am using this on their bodies and is working so far it has only been two weeks and I can see the difference already. I also do the salmon oil in the dry food as well as apple cider vinegar in the water. wow all the things we do for these little guys.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

thanks for all the suggestions!!! I am definitley going to start the fish oil I forgot this morning because I was up until 5am studying for my nursing registration exam so after 3 hours of sleep I let them out and fed them as quick as possible so I could head back to bed  I will addd some in at dinner though!! 

I also plan on giving her a bath at some point today as the weather is warm again all of a sudden! I have also seen the furminator at petsmart! I will look into it I have a pretty good metal comb that I have been using for years and it seems to take a lot of the fur off! 

If anyone knows a miracle non-shed shampoo or treatment i'd be amazed my mastiff max is seriously the worst shedder in the world! we vacuum once a week and u cant even see the carpet because it's caked in his hair! we also wash their blankets weekly and the lint screen int he dryer is always so over stuffed that i'm suprised it doesn't start a fire! I will have to take pics you wouldn't even believe it! we got supplements from the vet for him as a puppy but they never worked so we haven't bothered in years his hair is silver so you literally can see it everywhere! half of it doesn't even vacuum up! when I comb him you could knit a sweater out of it for all 5 of my dogs haha it's really that bad!


----------

